# G5 bi 2,5 Alors ?!



## Cricri (25 Août 2004)

On attend vos commentaires ? Si tant est que l'un d'entre vous l'ai reçu ? :rateau:

- Perfs ?
- Bruits ?
- Chaleur ?
- Plantage ? 
- Ripple effect ?


----------



## decoris (25 Août 2004)

d'après ce que j'ai pu lire un peu partout, il est assez bruyant, ne dégage pas trop de chaleur, et ses performances ne sont pas si éloignées du Bi2GHz....

au possesseurs d'en dire plus!


----------



## Cricri (25 Août 2004)

Pour les bruits et les perfs, ce n'est pas  ce que j'ai lu sur les sites US. 
Bon, laissont les parler


----------



## Cricri (28 Août 2004)

***





			
				megared a dit:
			
		

> Et le fait est que depuis que j'ai reçu mon bi-2,5, j'ai une seule déception qui se situe au niveau du bruit de la machine. J'ai l'impression que les procs chauffent vraiment beaucoup, en effet mon bi-2,5 est aussi bruyant que mon powermac 800 et que mon pc.



***





			
				roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde. Je viens de recevoir mon G5 bi 2,5 et après l'euforie d'hier (où j'avais fait un peu la fête) c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas vraiment silencieux et que quand les ventilos se mettent en route on dirait presque un sèche cheveux.


----------



## Zheng He (28 Août 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde, je rectifie ce que j'ai dis hier il fait pas le bruit d'un sèche cheveux mais plutôt d'un apsirateur. où alors non d'un turbo qui se met en route, voilà c'est çà un turbo de moteur de voiture. :mouais:


----------



## Zheng He (28 Août 2004)

Par contre qu'elle puissance, il rame jamais faut dire qu'avec 2 giga. Tenez là en ce moment, j'ai Safari, itunes d'ouvert:  1,51 G free, Je lance en plus toshop Cs : 1,45G free : Y a de la marge


----------



## decoris (28 Août 2004)

moi j'aimerais bien savior le temps qu'il faut pour encoder un CD en AAC 128 dans itunes... siouplai!


----------



## bacman (1 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde, je rectifie ce que j'ai dis hier il fait pas le bruit d'un sèche cheveux mais plutôt d'un apsirateur. où alors non d'un turbo qui se met en route, voilà c'est çà un turbo de moteur de voiture. :mouais:



je viens d'installer mon nouveau bipro 2*2,5 en lieu et place du G4 bipro1,42/
C'est la première fois que j'entre dans un magasin et que je repars avec mon matos sans avoir attendu 2 mois ou plus.......  
je n'ai pas encore tout installé  mais je vous livre mes premières impressions:
génial cette appli pour récupérer les données utilisateur et applis; j'ai été opérationnel en moins de 20 minutes.
je suis en train de récupérer mes data des autres disques qui ne peuvent monter en target puisque connectés sur la deuxieme nappe.
l'écran 23 pouces est beaucoup moins imposant que mon 22 mais l'affichage en 1920 * 1200 apporte un réel plus; la dalle est plus réactive et plus lumineuse. Bon ; le design de profil est ùoins démonstratif que celui du 22.
Pour les performances de l'UC , c'est trop tôt pour emmetre une opinion mais il n'y a pas un monde d'écart ( je vous dirais plus apres tests sur des applis 3D gourmandes;pour l'instant , le bureau et office ont l'air un poil plus réactif , ce qui ne veut pas dire grand chose.
 par contre quel silence comparé au G4!!!
ma config est pour l'instant 2,5 go de ram et la carte 9600 XT en attendant la 9800 que j'attends pour dans 2 ou 3 semaines.
les premiers petits désagréments, 
1/il n'y a que 1 connecteur FW en face arriere (heureusement que 2 prises sont présentes derriere l'écran
2/ le jack de mes enceintes et  isub sont incompatibles avec le connecteur son du G5
3/ aucun de mes 3 disques du G4 ne peuvent trouver place dans le G5( grrrr), il me faut donc acheter un autre sata.
4/ il me manque le support isight compatible avec le nouvel écran.
Je vous en dis plus sou peu


----------



## madmojito (1 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> d'après ce que j'ai pu lire un peu partout, il est assez bruyant, ne dégage pas trop de chaleur, et ses performances ne sont pas si éloignées du Bi2GHz....
> 
> au possesseurs d'en dire plus!



Il serait plus bruyant que le bi 2GHZ malgré son nouveau système de refroidissement ???


----------



## bacman (2 Septembre 2004)

ci-joint comparatif g4 bi 1,42 et g5 bi 2,5
1/ G4
Results	195.21	
		System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.0
		System Version		10.2.6
		Physical RAM		2048 MB
		Model		PowerMac3,6
		Processor		PowerPC G4x2 @ 1.42 GHz
		Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
		L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
		L2 Cache		256K @ 1417 MHz
		L3 Cache		2048K @ 237 MHz
		Bus Frequency		167 MHz
		Video Card		GeForce4 Ti 4600
		Drive Type		WDC WD1200JB-00CRA1
		CPU Test	177.33	
		GCD Recursion	178.51	6.97 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	178.95	603.20 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	179.88	9.76 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	172.17	7.73 Mops/sec
		Thread Test	174.42	
		Computation	175.89	1.42 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	172.98	2.17 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
		Memory Test	159.89	
		System	201.88	
			Allocate	177.23	59.75 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	425.89	2442.20 MB/sec
			Copy	145.55	727.77 MB/sec
		Stream	132.37	
			Copy	133.52	583.90 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	136.10	593.79 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	131.23	597.10 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	128.84	566.11 MB/sec [altivec]
		Quartz Graphics Test	151.26	
		Line	161.15	4.10 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	132.01	9.29 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	161.77	3.73 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	166.73	1.81 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	140.91	2.30 Kchars/sec
		OpenGL Graphics Test	175.74	
		Spinning Squares	175.74	122.98 frames/sec
		User Interface Test	154.31	
		Elements	154.31	52.50 refresh/sec
		Disk Test	112.97	
		Sequential	120.77	
			Uncached Write	114.38	49.90 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	120.00	48.82 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	147.32	23.20 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	108.04	46.61 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Random	106.12	
			Uncached Write	95.73	1.45 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	113.14	25.96 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	103.56	0.67 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	114.23	22.39 MB/sec [256K blocks]
2/G5
Results	218.16	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.1.3
		System Version		10.3.5 (7M34)
		Physical RAM		2560 MB
		Model		PowerMac7,3
		Processor		PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.50 GHz
			L1 Cache		64K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		512K @ 2.50 GHz
			Bus Frequency		1 GHz
		Video Card		ATY,RV360
		Drive Type		ST3160023AS
	CPU Test	199.28	
		GCD Loop	132.24	5.16 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	316.62	1.15 Gflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	131.14	3.81 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	225.90	3.51 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	431.33	17.27 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	236.53	
		Computation	166.50	2.25 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	408.23	5.13 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	344.97	
		System	395.77	
			Allocate	915.66	597.29 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	339.28	2700.70 MB/sec
			Copy	282.43	1412.17 MB/sec
		Stream	305.73	
			Copy	257.70	1883.81 MB/sec [G5]
			Scale	268.68	1982.89 MB/sec [G5]
			Add	356.84	2283.75 MB/sec [G5]
			Triad	373.28	2280.73 MB/sec [G5]
	Quartz Graphics Test	300.92	
		Line	300.34	7.65 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	259.78	18.28 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	265.42	6.12 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	273.42	2.97 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	497.00	8.10 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	206.00	
		Spinning Squares	206.00	144.16 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	384.24	
		Elements	384.24	123.59 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	109.16	
		Sequential	115.13	
			Uncached Write	140.42	58.53 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	124.19	50.85 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	84.81	13.43 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	128.56	51.94 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	103.78	
			Uncached Write	96.73	1.45 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	103.21	23.28 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	101.78	0.67 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	115.04	23.68 MB/sec [256K blocks]

conclusion:
il n'y a pas l'écart que j'espérais et comme d'habitude, le disque d'origine est une trippe; j'en prends un autre demain; même si ça ne représente pas tout, ces tests sont une indication générale que je retrouve en production


----------



## septimus (3 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de recevoir le mien     

Pour commencer, je dois vous dire que j'avais jusque là un G4/400 des tous débuts (j'ai eu un G3, un 6100 et même un quadra 700 avant   ). Bref, de toutes les machines apple que j'ai eu, ce G5 est le plus incroyable: la finition est nickel, la réactivité est top, les perf vont sûrment me scotcher (mais bon j'étais plus vraiment à niveau), quand au bruit, je n'ai jamais entendu un mac aussi silencieux !!! Bref le bonheur est total  . Et puis avec le nouveau 20" l'ensemble est à pleurer. Cerise sur le gâteau : l'intérieur de la bête, du très grand art (je me demande si je vais remettre le panneau ))

Pour finir, il faut savoir que je bosse dans une entreprise où il doit y avoir près de 300 PC et une grosse culture IBM. Y a des jours comme ça où c'est bon de pas être comme les autres...


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2004)

bacman tu pourrais nous montrer cela sous un forme un peu plus ... digeste  j'ai du mal a comprendre.... merci


----------



## ffabrice (3 Septembre 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> ci-joint comparatif g4 bi 1,42 et g5 bi 2,5
> 1/ G4
> Xbench Version        1.0
> System Version        10.2.6
> ...


  C'est très intéressant : 
  On voit bien ici que le G4 est beaucoup plus rapide en calcul altivec : 9.78 Gflop contre 3.81 : rapport 2.55 !!
  Le G5, lui est beaucoup plus rapide en accès mémoire : 159.89 contre 344.97 : rapport 2.15
  Les disques du G5 et G4 vont sensiblement à la même vitesse.

  Par contre ce bench n'a pas beaucoup de valeur : 
  1/ La version de Xbench n'est pas la même.
  2/ La version de Mac OSX n'est pas la même.


----------



## Zheng He (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde. Bon finalement après 1 semaine de test de mon bi 2,5 Ghz voilà le verdict. Je ne peux pas le comparer avec les mac précédents c'est mon premier. Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que cet ordinateur à une puissance colossale il ne rame jamais, ne ralentit jamais. Les ventilos ne se mettent que très rarement en route à pleine puissance. Ce n'est qu'à ce moment d'ailleurs qu'on les entend vraiment. Je ne regette pas mon achat je n'ai jamais vu un ordinateur aussi puissant. J'en arrive à me dire qu'il est bien trop puissant pour mes besoins et qu'un imac gonflé en ram aurait probablement tout aussi bien fait l'affaire. Je suis content, je suis tranquille pour pas mal d'années.


----------



## minime (3 Septembre 2004)

ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien ici que le G4 est beaucoup plus rapide en calcul altivec : 9.78 Gflop contre 3.81 : rapport 2.55 !!



Sur le site compilant les résultats Xbench les MDD 1,42 GHz obtiennent tous des résultats proches de 5 Gflop avec Xbench 1.1.3.


Mac OS X 10.2.6 et Xbench 1.1.3
Mac OS X 10.2.8 et Xbench 1.1.3 
Mac OS X 10.3 et Xbench 1.1.3 
Mac OS X 10.3.3 et Xbench 1.1.3
Mac OS X 10.3.4 et Xbench 1.1.3
Mac OS X 10.3.5 et Xbench 1.1.3

On ne sait pas à quoi correspond le test Altivec Basic. Est-ce suffisant pour comparer ? En plus comme tu dis&#8230;



			
				ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ce bench n'a pas beaucoup de valeur :
> 1/ La version de Xbench n'est pas la même.
> 2/ La version de Mac OSX n'est pas la même.


----------



## madmojito (3 Septembre 2004)

Pas pour tant d'années que ça pour une utilisation "poussée" (retouche photo, mixage son, montage etc.)... Les OS, logiciels, connectiques, périphériques évoluent et rendent difficiles l'autarcie. Assez rapidement, de nouveaux besoins (renforcés par l'idéologie de la consommation et les stratégies d'Apple et des concepteurs d'applications), font qu'il faut racheter un autre modèle. La durée de vie d'un ordinateur est estimée à 3-4 ans dans un cadre de production, et à 7-8 ans sinon.


----------



## madmojito (3 Septembre 2004)

Mon message était une réponse à "Roudoudou 74"...


----------



## Zheng He (3 Septembre 2004)

Un petit coup d'boule pour la peine


----------



## bacman (3 Septembre 2004)

ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> C'est très intéressant.....  Par contre ce bench n'a pas beaucoup de valeur :
> 1/ La version de Xbench n'est pas la même.
> 2/ La version de Mac OSX n'est pas la même.



La version du systeme est plutôt en faveur du G5; quant à la version de xbench, effectivement je n?ai pas refait les tests du G4 qui datent d?il y a quelques mois mais je ne pense pas que cela ait d?importance; ce que je constate , j?insiste , c?est qu?il n?y a pas énormement d?ecart en perfs entre ce G4 et mon nouveau G5 sensé ?représenté Le mac ultime selon certains.
C?est une tres bonne machine qui exploitera sans doute mieux le nouveau Tiger mais rien à voir entre l?ecart habituel entre 2 générations de procs comme entre le 68000 et le 6830 et surtout le 68040 ou encore entre le 604E et le G3.
Dites vous bien que les powerbooks G4 (et powermacs G4) sont encore largement dans le coup , pas la peine d?esperer le powerbook G5 pour vous decider à changer de portable.
J?ai encore mon G4 pour le We , je vais completer les tests par des calculs de rendus sous archicad, art?lantis et piranesi, mon pain quotidien.


----------



## bacman (3 Septembre 2004)

ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> Les disques du G5 et G4 vont sensiblement à la même vitesse.
> .


petite précision, le disque d'origine est un seagate pour le G4, c'est une tortue en comparaison avec le western digital qui a servi au test, de même la carte graphique avait été changée pour une 4 TI 4600; je m'attendais à meiux pour le serial ata du G5


----------



## Olive94 (3 Septembre 2004)

Salut Bacman (et les autres aussi d'ailleurs)
Merci pour le comparatif avec ta nouvelle machine ? ca donne une petite idée? puissant, ce G5 !


----------



## bacman (4 Septembre 2004)

salut olivou,ça fait un bail..
suis finalement tres content de mon G5
pour les gros calculs et les jeux, il fait tout de même la différence.. 
j'ai pris un hitachi 250 go sur apple expo hier
j'ai également pris un adaptateur ifire de griffin  pour brancher mes enceintes et un hub fire wire.
(à part le stand apple plus interressant que l'année dernière, j'ai trouvé cet opus du salon avec moins d'exposants, absence remarquée d'abvent, de palm shop, macway...; par contre un max de stands pour les sacs powerbooks et les enceinte ipod)


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2004)

Je m'attendais quand même à un gouffre entre le bi 1,42 G4 et le Bi 2,5 g5, je suis un peu déçu, on a pas un rapport du simple au double et de loin.  :mouais:


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Septembre 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> ce que je constate , j'insiste , c'est qu'il n'y a pas énormement d'ecart en perfs entre ce G4 et mon nouveau G5 sensé représenté Le mac ultime selon certains.



Si j'en crois le magazine "Recording Musicien" qui a réalisé ce mois ci des tests intensifs de comparaison en condition de production réelle entre le G5 2x2 Ghz et le G4 2x1.25 Ghz notamment, et aussi avec le reste de la gamme (PowerBooks), les performances du G5 sont en gros systématiquement 2 fois plus élevées que celle du bipro G4, ce qui fait un écart énorme ! Et les derniers PowerBooks sont encore plus largués, parfois 5 à 6 fois moins puissants... Ta conclusion est donc étonnante.

'+


----------



## decoris (6 Septembre 2004)

pourrait on avoir un test débile mais néanmoins intéressant : l'encodage d'un CD sous itunes? 

merci...


----------



## bacman (6 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pourrait on avoir un test débile mais néanmoins intéressant : l'encodage d'un CD sous itunes?
> 
> merci...


2 minutes 15 pour un cd de 10 morceaux depuis le superdrive, il a terminé l'encodage AAC 128 en 25X;
cela varie d'un cd à l'autre mais j'ai remarqué que c'etait surtout la vitesse de lecture du lecteur qui comptait puisque j'arrivais aux mêmes perfs depuis mon graveur externe (qui lit à la même vitesse que le superdrive du G5 c'est à dire 32X) avec le G4  



			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Si j'en crois le magazine ...... Ta conclusion est donc étonnante.
> 
> '+


Il est bien sûr plus puissant mais pas dans un rapport du simple au double auquel je m'attendais


----------



## JCR (7 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je lis paisiblement ce forum sur les performances du G5 DD 2,5.
J'avais auparavant (toujours d'ailleurs) un iMac G3 600 DV (mon fils maintenant), un Ti 800 (mon épouse) et un Alu 17" 1 Ghz.

Cette machine que j'ai associé à un écran 20" et aussi un 15" que j'avais depuis longtemps est une d'une puissance incroyable.(2,5 Giga de RAM) Bon c'est vrai pour faire de bons tests, il faudrait des applications 3D, mais ce n'est ni mon métier, ni mas passion.

Je n'ai pour l'instant pas fait grand chose avec, si ce n'est l'installation de tous les softs dont j'ai besoin, l'installation des périphériques et divers accessoires. 

Toutefois, j'ai rippé quelques DVD et encodé ceux-ci en DivX pour voir un peu la rapidité de la machine.
Résultat : 
Le rippage avec OseX d'un DVD de 111 mn prend entre 10 et 15 mn.
Le rippage avec Extractor d'un DVD de 104 mn prend pas plus de 5 mn
L'encodage en DivX du DVD de 111 mn (fait plusieurs fois) prends 45 mn, pas une de +.  

Pendant l'encodage avec ffmpegX, on fait tout ce que l'on veut, çà déménage. (lecture vidéo QT, Office, surf, scannage, gravage, etc... tout est rapide, très rapide.   

J'ai fait switcher mon cousin, il y a un peu plus d'un an avec un G4 DD1,25, que j'ai eu à plusieurs reprise de tatonner (tatonner seulement), je trouve la différence plus que sensible.

Le démarrage des applications d'office 2004 est instantanné.
iPhoto est d'une fluidité incroyable (Bibliothèque de 1000 photos haute résolution)
iMovie est un plaisir à utiliser (pas encore essayé FCP 4.5) ni iDVD.

Bonne soirée et à bientôt


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Septembre 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien sûr plus puissant mais pas dans un rapport du simple au double auquel je m'attendais



Ça dépend de ce qu'on fait avec, mais ça peut être le cas.

'+


----------



## Lordwizard (7 Septembre 2004)

De toute façon XBench est nul à chier comme benchmark...

En utilisation intensive je confirme le G5 2x2,5 comme deux fois plus rapide que le G4 2x1,25, ce qui est pas mal mais logique à la fois...

Cela me rappele les premieres discussion lors de la sortie du G5 il y a 1 an, où je m'evertuais à dire, au moment où tout le monde cassais du sucre sur le dos du G4, qu'il était un bon processeur, mais qu'il n'a pas su bien évoluer! 
Un Bi-G4 ou les derniers PB G4 à 1,5Ghz sont d'excellentes machines! Et un G4 à 2,5Ghz si il existait ferait jeu quasi égal avec un G5 je pense

Maintenant il est évident qu'Apple à tout de même bien fait de se tourner vers IBM, car le G5 et le 64Bits sont l'avenir, ils iront certainement plus loin avec cette architecture, et il faut aussi attendre un systeme et des softs qui tireront toute la puissance du G5...


----------



## bacman (9 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> , les performances du G5 sont en gros systématiquement 2 fois plus élevées que celle du bipro G4, ce qui fait un écart énorme ! Et les derniers PowerBooks sont encore plus largués, parfois 5 à 6 fois moins puissants... Ta conclusion est donc étonnante.
> 
> '+



mille excuses, j'ai été un peu hatif dans mes conclusions, les tests intensifs sur des calculs 3D sur archicad révelent effectivement des écarts de 1 à 2  



			
				Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon XBench est nul à chier comme benchmark...
> En utilisation intensive je confirme le G5 2x2,5 comme deux fois plus rapide que le G4 2x1,25, ce qui est pas mal mais logique à la fois...
> Cela me rappele les premieres discussion lors de la sortie du G5 il y a 1 an, où je m'evertuais à dire, au moment où tout le monde cassais du sucre sur le dos du G4, qu'il était un bon processeur, mais qu'il n'a pas su bien évoluer!
> Un Bi-G4 ou les derniers PB G4 à 1,5Ghz sont d'excellentes machines! Et un G4 à 2,5Ghz si il existait ferait jeu quasi égal avec un G5 je pense
> Maintenant il est évident qu'Apple à tout de même bien fait de se tourner vers IBM, car le G5 et le 64Bits sont l'avenir, ils iront certainement plus loin avec cette architecture, et il faut aussi attendre un systeme et des softs qui tireront toute la puissance du G5...


tout juste auguste , même si de prime abord , la différence est moins flagrante qu'entre un 604E et un G3, en tout cas Xbench ne reflete pas la réalité des perfs sauf peut être la carte graphique et les disque dur


----------



## Silverscreen (9 Septembre 2004)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Et un G4 à 2,5Ghz si il existait ferait jeu quasi égal avec un G5 je pense



Probable, et même mieux : l'Altivec des derniers G4 est bien meilleur que celui des G5 mais avec les 64 bits, que de RAM, que de RAM...et ça change tout.


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Septembre 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> mille excuses, j'ai été un peu hatif dans mes conclusions, les tests intensifs sur des calculs 3D sur archicad révelent effectivement des écarts de 1 à 2



C'est pas grave, au bout du compte l'info est là, et tu es content de ta machine.   

'+


----------

